# What does this look like?



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

what does this look like... the problem solved itself  but i wanna know if it happens again
 the drooping leaves that is!!

EDIT
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Not sure, i know when i water mine, the plant droops like that for abit.


----------



## RaoulDuke (Nov 16, 2008)

My guess would be over-watering.


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Nov 16, 2008)

mines get like that when there's not enough light but it could be number of things are you using cfls?


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

okay they look better now that was a couple days ago and they have picked up steam since then this is how that one looks now


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

had you just transplanted ? ,,,over watered ?


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well i transplanted about 4 or 5 days before that firt picture and im leaning towards overwatering now that ive gotten replys from you guys i wish that i had a better way of telling how much to water them besides practice i mean ive barely turned my black thumb green lol


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

*ok i test by sticking my finger about an inch down and if its dry then its time to water ,,,,or in veg you will soon be able to tell by the weight of the pots when dry eace:*


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

so is it good to give them water till they leak from the bottom of the pots?
or is that too much... when they were in the 2" pots i had to water them daily cause there wanst much soil there but these pots are 4" square 6" tall and they seem to be dry about  every 2.5 days ive been giving them ro water with nutes about every other watering but i only put about 1ml of my flora nova per 1 gallon of water so im a little light on my solution


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 16, 2008)

yes water slowly untill it drips outta the bottom leave for 5 minutes and if its all soaked up from the drip tray add a little more untill they are not sucking it up anymore ,, also dont forget roots like air to grow so try not to overwater to much eace:,also if your ladies are happy with the nutes your giving stay with it ,,,,they will let you know if they want a stronger soloution :hubba: 

sorry for the ramble


----------



## brushybill (Nov 16, 2008)

most garden suppliers have a moisture meter for under $10.00, you can use that untill you get a feel for how often  they like water

 good luck


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well my ph meter has a moisture setting on it also but i dont know how accurate it is you know what i mean


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that a small pot to have it in. Are you planning on transplanting to a bigger pot soon? It may be roots not have anywhere to go. just my opinion


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah i have some 8" pots that im going to replant them in soon... hopefully ill notice when they are rootbound sooner than the first time i repotted them


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*I'm saying either over watering or over nitrogen.

Probably the water, you should check out my thread in my sig the wet/dry cycle will clear everything right up!

It it's the nitrogen your leaves will start to look less bushy and curled under like a rams horn. Flush it out, and water regularly for a while without adding nutes.*


----------



## brushybill (Nov 16, 2008)

i would prefer to err on the dry side, this can slow growth a bit , but overwatering can cause bigger problems. you might be surprised at how tough marijuana plants are.  this ain't rocket science


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

if you did'nt pay a lot for your meter, i would'nt count on it's accuracy for long..the condition of the plants in the pics could be from stress, overwatering,underwatering and is quite normal IME to see said condition from time to time early on in the veg stage, usually lasting only a few hours at a time...JMO


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

you are right about only being a few hours at a time. they did seem to droop a little after i water them then they seem to pick up later in the day


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 16, 2008)

normal..while i will add that it is a form of stress, it should'nt do it much longer once they begin to grow faster and take up more water.


----------



## annarko (Nov 16, 2008)

well i am sure that they are growing extremly fast under my 400w MH seems to be about .5" to .75" per day


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *I'm saying either over watering or over nitrogen.
> 
> Probably the water, you should check out my thread in my sig the wet/dry cycle will clear everything right up!
> 
> It it's the nitrogen your leaves will start to look less bushy and curled under like a rams horn. Flush it out, and water regularly for a while without adding nutes.*


How do u over Nitrogenate a plant?


----------

